# Evan's Fish



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

My friend Evan, from Syracuse, with a nice 16 incher he caught at Inlet Beach.     . Evan, send me an email and I'll send you picture.

[email protected]


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Let's try that again.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Evan, not sure what the problem is.  I'll submit your picture for consideration on the photo gallery. Check it out from time to time to see if you're there.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey- Fishingworks has banned remote linking, try momentoffame.com and get the reply email, right click, properties, looooooong URL, copy it, get over here, open a reply, put up some image brackets and paste the looooooong URL, take out any spaces..... let her rip!


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks bigshark


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

well did you post that pic. on that website want to see the pompano. my family went to st.joe penisula this weekend and had a blast . the fishing wasnt that hot though, my hubbie caught his first pompano 14 incher off the beach, sat.8 am i caught 1 trout fri. nite alottttttttttttttt of nasty catfish though, no sharks. are the pompano still hitting? if so where at? thanks want to see pic>will send mine when devoleped


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

I sent the pic in, but looks like it won't be posted unless I hear from Evan's parents (parental permission required). Hope they remember the name of this site and visit. Its a cute picture.  

I haven't made it down to the peninsula yet this year. Have fished from just west (Crooked Island) to the Bay/Walton county line (Inlet Beach). Most of the time, I'm in the middle (Shell Island). Haven't seen too much difference in Pompano population along that stretch. I've been trying to get my bait out just over the first sandbar.
You know the Pompano will go into St. Joe Bay in the summer. Probably not for another couple months, but I read about the folks down there tearin em up almost every summer. I might try it out this year.  
Let us know when you get your picture on the board.


----------

